# NE Reptile Expo Treasures



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm officially a frog owner!! I now feel like a part of the "PDF community" and not just some creepy frog stalker.... 

Anyway here are my new azureus froglets compliments of our very own macspoison:

















And their little quarantine homes (~ 6"x6"x8"):









And their future home (still growing in):









Boy was it hard not to jump in over my head and buy some of the other PDFs I saw there (at the All New England Reptile Expo).... Tarapoto imis, Mancreeks, Cayo de Aguas... Sadly no Lorenzos, Blue Sips, or New River tincs, but then again I was a little late arriving and I only stayed an hour because of the excess of people in attendance. 

If anyone has any photos of their own shiny new things that they'd like to share then feel free to post them (even if it's not frogs)!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Great frogs!

There didn't seem to be much in the way of darts, although Black Jungle had some nice Bakhuis, and I did see a Cayo at Macpoison's table (I think).

I picked up a pair of Citronellas outside the show from Chris (ccc) plus some other supplies from numerous vendors.

Not a very good pic, but I didn't want to disturb them too much!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

The spot on that one is perfect! Beautiful .


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> I'm officially a frog owner!! I now feel like a part of the "PDF community" and not just some creepy frog stalker....
> 
> Anyway here are my new azureus froglets compliments of our very own macspoison:
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the azureus!! They are a great frog, easy to care for and breed. Just keep good records of who you bought them from and ask where they got their's from (or if they are ASN registered). Hopefully you'll have a pair, but (if not), there are plenty here who can help make sure you have a pair.

Good luck!! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Heres my booty for the day 




























I think I may have saw some of the guys off of NEFG holding up at the blackjungle booth , but I wasnt about to jump into the group and ask questions . 

Probably bumped into you to Mar but who knows with the amount of people there .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Grats on the booty! lol That intermedius is a shocker.
Did you get that lugubris from This Island Earth (Johnny)? Fascinating little girls . I didn't see any other intermedius there so they must have gone quick! I never really payed attention to PDFs at expos in the past but they're so much more beautiful in person! 

It was pretty darn crowded... It even seemed that it was packed tighter this year than in years past and I only stayed for an hour anyway, so I'm not surprised that Mac was the only one that I saw from the board.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great looking animals everyone! I feel very proud of myself, I only spent $4, which was for one of Mac's rice flour beetle starter cultures. I'd say it was definitely more crowded than last fall, which was the only other time I've gone. I second Marinarawr in the fact that I gave up looking for board members pretty quickly.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I got the inter from Mac . He had two and I only bought one ...??? He had some nice FG vents really cheap to and a imitator . My buddy got 1.2 auratus from him to .


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cute lil frogs! Good look with them, maybe you have a pair!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I was surprised at how little I spent (compared to my projection )... although I did forget to pick up a package of the Repashy ICB supplement that I wanted to try . Oh well... it'll have to be pink and blue.

I hope I have a pair too! I purchased two bloodlines just in case. But like Richard suggested, I can always trade for a male/female with another DB member if I end up with two of a kind.

Oh and by the way... Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mac sure seems like he makes every show! He was even down here in Dallas for the NARBC show in Feb. He's a nice guy....wish he'd show up to some of our other shows so I could get some more frogs from him.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> Mac sure seems like he makes every show! He was even down here in Dallas for the NARBC show in Feb. He's a nice guy....wish he'd show up to some of our other shows so I could get some more frogs from him.


Wow! I was surprised when he told me he drove up from Ohio but Dallas?! THAT is a long trip!


----------



## pookiebuttons (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow beautiful frogs! It is exciting being a new frog owner isn't it? 

I agree the show was really crowded. I got there around 10:30 and it wasn't bad but an hour later it was like walking shoulder to shoulder.

That's awesome that there are other people in Maine who are into frogs. I wish I would have had to opportunity to meet people at the expo. I don't really have any friends who are into reptiles and amphibians like me. 

Marinarawr I like your tank. What size is it?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, it was pretty crowded. I arrived around 10:15-10:30 and stayed until 1PM, ran into a bunch of the NEFG folks who all left before 11:30am or so, picked up 6 termite cultures from Mac (thanks!), two heavily gravid Mantella laevigata for my second group of 5 males, two fantastic begonias from BJ, and a ton of supplies, including a 20 pack of almond leaves for $10 and some cultures supplies for my orange isopods and black temperate springtails. Oh, also convinced the snake guys to sell me a bunch of large plastic quarantine bins which are awesome for individual frogs. And then went to Eric's (thanks Eric), saw some of the nicest green leg bicolors I've ever seen, and ended up with some really wonderful cuttings, including one of this nice little jeweled orchid that I've been coveting for some time now! Def a good day!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have to wait til aug or sept for our show in MD. I live in northern Va, and that is the only one close enough. Hard to wait.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

you guys are lucky. This is the season for building new vivs, not sept.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey sorry Ray I didnt meet up with you , if you want the springs still we can get together some time .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

pookiebuttons said:


> Wow beautiful frogs! It is exciting being a new frog owner isn't it?
> 
> I agree the show was really crowded. I got there around 10:30 and it wasn't bad but an hour later it was like walking shoulder to shoulder.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's a 30L. After seeing so many other gorgeous tanks here mine seems a little "deflated" but I think it'll be much nicer once the foliage takes over. 

I saw your thread with your new frogs and their viv and THAT is a nice tank! Congrats on your frogs as well .



stemcellular said:


> Yeah, it was pretty crowded. I arrived around 10:15-10:30 and stayed until 1PM, ran into a bunch of the NEFG folks who all left before 11:30am or so, picked up 6 termite cultures from Mac (thanks!), two heavily gravid Mantella laevigata for my second group of 5 males, two fantastic begonias from BJ, and a ton of supplies, including a 20 pack of almond leaves for $10 and some cultures supplies for my orange isopods and black temperate springtails. Oh, also convinced the snake guys to sell me a bunch of large plastic quarantine bins which are awesome for individual frogs. And then went to Eric's (thanks Eric), saw some of the nicest green leg bicolors I've ever seen, and ended up with some really wonderful cuttings, including one of this nice little jeweled orchid that I've been coveting for some time now! Def a good day!


I didn't see any bicolors! Whereabouts was his table? I'm so jealous... Then again I was hopping from table to table only staying at the ones where I could spot darts right away . As much as I love azureus I think I would've had a tough decision to make if I'd seen green legged bicolors there. It sounds like you really stocked up!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Marinarawr said:


> ...
> I didn't see any bicolors! Whereabouts was his table? ...As much as I love azureus I think I would've had a tough decision to make if I'd seen green legged bicolors there. It sounds like you really stocked up!


LOL! No worries. You didn't miss anything. Stem stopped by my house on the way home. I happen to live 20min away from the show.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

What a relief! I was actually a bit disappointed that there were no terribilis or bicolors at the show (that I could see anyway). Do you have any photos of your bicolors that you could pm me?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> What a relief! I was actually a bit disappointed that there were no terribilis or bicolors at the show (that I could see anyway). Do you have any photos of your bicolors that you could pm me?


Regal had some nice looking bicolor froglets for $30-35 a piece I believe.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Regal had some nice looking bicolor froglets for $30-35 a piece I believe.


lol You had to swoop in and crush my feeling of relief! I kid... I'm really in love with these shimmery blue little azureus so bicolors can wait... I am glad to hear that Regal breeds them though. I may pick some up if they're available in the fall.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> lol You had to swoop in and crush my feeling of relief! I kid... I'm really in love with these shimmery blue little azureus so bicolors can wait... I am glad to hear that Regal breeds them though. I may pick some up if they're available in the fall.


Yeah, they always have them around. For some reason I don't think they sell as well as terribilis.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

jpg said:


> Hey sorry Ray I didnt meet up with you , if you want the springs still we can get together some time .


No worries, I have a ton of tropical and black springtails so I'm good.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a good time...

Can someone write up a small review / report?

Admission prices
@ number of vendors
@ number of dartfrog vendors
brief summary of different species
any unusual or rare animals (any type)
a guess as to how many DB folks attended

anything else newsworthy....long lines....aisles too cramped....

kids with all black contact lenses scaring women pushing baby carriages containing pomeranians....


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

damn, when was this? I missed it!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i was planning on going, but then i was too tired, plus we have the white plains show this weekend. looks like you had a great time.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Can someone write up a small review / report?
> 
> Admission prices
> @ number of vendors
> ...


Admission: $7 per adult/$3 kids under 12

Maybe 35-40 vendors

3 vendors with PDFs, Black Jungle, Regal Reptiles, Macspoison

Different varieties but mostly your typical fair: Tincs, Auratus, Limited Epis, Limited Phyllos, some Pums and thumbs, some Mantella.

Many snakes and other reps. Many rep related feeders. Good selection of PDF related supplies. BJ plants. 

About 10-12 DBers including vendors who post here.

Lines were reasonable. Aisles crowded in the AM with all types. Thins out later on.

Scary women with black contacts pushing baby carriages with pomeranians dyed purple, also with black contacts. 

Overall not much PDF wise but Ok to go to if you're within an hour or so. Always good to hang out and STS with other froggers though.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Very helpful....thanks!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Mac sure seems like he makes every show! He was even down here in Dallas for the NARBC show in Feb. He's a nice guy....wish he'd show up to some of our other shows so I could get some more frogs from him.


So apparently someone gave me a negative rep point for "vendor feedback" for saying that Mac is a nice guy! Are you kidding me? If anything I said in that post consists of vendor feedback then things around here a getting way too sensitive. I see much more vendor specific posts on a daily basis on these boards and completely disagree with whoever gave the the reps decision.

*edit* Looking back at this thread alone there are several vendor comments littered throughout....hope you didn't ding all them as well


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> So apparently someone gave me a negative rep point for "vendor feedback" for saying that Mac is a nice guy! Are you kidding me? If anything I said in that post consists of vendor feedback then things around here a getting way too sensitive. I see much more vendor specific posts on a daily basis on these boards and completely disagree with whoever gave the the reps decision.
> 
> *edit* Looking back at this thread alone there are several vendor comments littered throughout....hope you didn't ding all them as well


Aw  Ya I checked the rules about vendor feedback before posting here because I knew it was a touchy subject.... Off topic but is negative feedback a gray box or a red box? 

I agree with pl259 on the report. Also on the statement about the abundance of baby carriages.... Every time I turned around someone was plowing through the crowd with a double decker stroller. I couldn't imagine that they were having much fun.... I must've missed the poms .


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the boxes represent the net feedback rating, red being if you have -1, one box for each - number, gray being neutral, and a green box for each positive net feedback. If that made any sense.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I wasn't aware of this until last week but, PM a mod if you disagree with your negative rep. If a Mod doesn't think the rep is deserved it can be removed without discussion.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Marinarawr said:


> ...Also on the statement about the abundance of baby carriages.... Every time I turned around someone was plowing through the crowd with a double decker stroller. I couldn't imagine that they were having much fun.... I must've missed the poms .


That reminds of another somewhat humorous and disappointing baby/carriage related thing I saw at the show. This Mom bought what looked like a small boa in a 16oz container. She gave it to her kid to hold while in the carriage. The kid looked 2yrs or younger. Of course he, I'll assume a male child, kept taking the lid off and pulling out the snake. Must have done it four times that I saw and she just kept giving it back to him to hold. And of course he'd shake the container when he couldn't open it. Hell on the snake, not to mention who knows what ended up on the kids hands and then in his mouth.

Dumb!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

pl259 said:


> That reminds of another somewhat humorous and disappointing baby/carriage related thing I saw at the show. This Mom bought what looked like a small boa in a 16oz container. She gave it to her kid to hold while in the carriage. The kid looked 2yrs or younger. Of course he, I'll assume a male child, kept taking the lid off and pulling out the snake. Must have done it four times that I saw and she just kept giving it back to him to hold. And of course he'd shake the container when he couldn't open it. Hell on the snake, not to mention who knows what ended up on the kids hands and then in his mouth.
> 
> Dumb!


This is the exact thing that got turtles under a certain size (4" I think?) banned in some states. People are morons that allow their children to either put small animals in their mouths or put filthy hands that have held small animals in their mouths.... They'll spray their entire home, top to bottom with, with Lysol but if the frog/snake/turtle goes in the mouth the camera comes out? If anything was to drive me to drink it would be the embarassing lack of common sense among my fellow man (and woman). Hilariously enough, more often than not it becomes really apparent when you put someone in charge of another human being.... /endrant

Now that I'm done ranting on an unrelated topic ... I hope to see more of you in the fall! Maybe by then I'll have another viv running for MORE goodies!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

When I have kids we are not going to have reptile pets, and they will understand that frogs are not for handling. When I was in elementary school I begged my parents for a year until they let me get an iguana (worst reptile pet evar btw). I was told to always wash my hands after handling it and I did an okay job following that rule, but it was out in my room everyday.
Anyways... I ended up getting salmonella from it!!!! The 4 days before I got penecilin SUCKED!

At a show, animals are stressed out, and that increases the amount of bacteria they have in their gut and they shed in their feces. So I can only imagine how many kids are gonna be sick after a show!?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I was there too 

Had breakfast with some of the NEFG boys, and stayed for a couple hours mainly for the 'fun' of it.

The crowd is amazing and some of the tattooed masses are as much fun to look at as the animals.


----------



## brich (Apr 12, 2009)

jmailhot said:


> When I have kids we are not going to have reptile pets, and they will understand that frogs are not for handling.


Well I do have kids and we do have reptiles and soon hopefully Frogs... It's not so much what you have as pets with kids but rather the lessons you teach your kids concerning pets. Dogs and Cats are for petting. Reptiles and Frogs, not so much. While our Fat Tail and Leopard Geckos are extremely docile creatures, they are not handled, unless by me briefly when cleaning the tank. Even some 15+ years ago when I had my own pet shop, I wasn't big on letting perspective buyers "handle" anything, snakes, turtles, reps. To me, these types of pets carry a certain responsibility and unfortunately, the irresponsible far outweigh the responsible... How many of you watch TV with your PDF's crawling around on your chest??  

What happened to my pet shop? I sold out to my biz partners and went back to College after my partners started selling baby Iguanas to anybody who had $9.99 and a 10 gallon tank at home.


----------

